# Prepping for Linzess



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

I know everyone's experience is different. I'm nervous about Linzess (290) but I'm trying it starting Sunday. I'm doing a major cleanout this weekend starting tonight with Magnesium Citrate. Can anyone give me ideas on what to expect if I start fresh after a clean out... hoping this isn't gonna fuck up my life completely. Diarrhea I can handle, but URGENT diarrhea may be difficult.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

one thing about linzess--the closer you take it to eating the quicker it works and the more D you get. if you're worried about too much D, try taking it an hour before eating instead of a half hour before, as prescribed. some people even take it before bedtime (2 or 3 hours after eating) and have good success with it that way.

good luck with everything. hope it works well for you.


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks so much for your reply! I may try an hour to start - and then see what happens... I'm happy to have Sunday to do an experiment before I have to go to work Monday and survive the rest of the week and beyond.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes that's good trying it out on a day when you don't have to go to work.... good luck--keep us posted..


----------

